# Todays toy show additions



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Nothing spectacular, just a nice white dump and another pair of decent red tow trucks.......










Also picked up more $10-$20.00 'project' cars. Tjets with issues of one kind or another.
Mostly cut wheel wells, broken window posts, repaints and the like.


No real deals on any of the upper end, more collectible cars.
Ebay has actually been better price wise on a lot of what we saw today.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Just wondering TM Su...*

What are people asking for Tow/Dump trucks out at the shows? Those look to be in great shape.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

tjd241 said:


> What are people asking for Tow/Dump trucks out at the shows? Those look to be in great shape.



"Asking" vs. actual selling can be quite different.

At the Midwest show I got a mint red tow truck for $60.00.
Same show there was a *very well* used one for $65.00 and not negotiable.

Yesterdays show netted both of those 2 tows at $40.00 each.

*Interesting side note........while I was inquiring on the 2 red tow trucks yesterday I heard someone say "How many red tow trucks do you need?" and standing next to me was the guy that I got the last one from at the Midwest show several weeks previously!


The white dump is a beauty and set me back $50.00.


These are not what I would consdier deals but a fair price for the slots.

Looking for a red stake truck at the moment.........


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Great find. I've always been a sucker for wreckers.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice nab! :thumbsup:


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

beast1624 said:


> Great find. I've always been a sucker for wreckers.


I'm always looking for more.

Considering that there is a red tow truck missing the boom on ebay now for $63.99 and another in far worse shape than the ones I have for $99.99 I stole my 3!

If you search ebay for "	tow truck aurora slot car" you will find one that I really question the description on.


Maybe I have no idea of what "mint condition" really is.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

63.99 and 99.99 are buy it now listings that won't sell.

Hit completed listings to get a better idea of what their worth.

the $40.00 you paid for at the shows seems very in line with the going actual sales prices.

I too am a sucker for towtrucks and i'm always looking out for a few more.:thumbsup:


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

sethndaddy said:


> 63.99 and 99.99 are buy it now listings that won't sell.
> 
> Hit completed listings to get a better idea of what their worth.
> 
> ...


Yup, that's why I said mine were not really deals but fair prices. 

I just saw a red dump truck sell on eBay for $75 and it was nicer than one I saw in person yesterday for $125.00!

I am looking for a couple more tow trucks then I'll be set........


.......for this month anyway!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

That is a nice dump truck! Bought one for about that same money about 5 years ago. Glad it was for fun and not an "investment" LMAO. You just don't see too many tow trucks for sale, so I guess there is always room for another! Best tow truck I have ever seen in person (and that's not many, actually) is one I bought right here on HT VERY reasonably. Ebay - I always bid what I wanted to pay, hated "losing" but every now and then wound up with something nice in spite of it. 

I don't pay much attention to high BIN stuff, trolling for drunks and idiots I figure , but am watching some auctions just to see what t jets and vibes are going for. Prices may be down, but the stuff I want hasn't tanked quite far enough, unfortunately


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

SplitPoster said:


> *****Prices may be down, but the stuff I want hasn't tanked quite far enough, unfortunately


Sho 'nuff Split, I made note of it too 

When the bottom dropped out...

...the middle moved further away from the top


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Got this one a few weeks ago for $36.00.....











Great runner and looks better than that!


There have been quite a few tow trucks sell on ebay in the past couple months in the $30-$50 range. At shows the price range varies a lot. People that want to deal and others that want to just show. We do not buy for investment here these days, but to drive and enjoy. 

Good thing............


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

That dumptruck is sweet, looks the xmas edition.

Speaking bout towtruck pricing, 15 or so years ago I paid $75.00 for a close to mint yellow towtruck at Nostalgia Hobby in NJ, before ebay and internet was household use. Amazing how prices drop, but back then it was very limited your chances where to even come across any of the trucks.


----------

